
Paris bans half of all cars from the road over pollution fears - lelf
http://www.independent.co.uk/news/world/europe/paris-bans-half-of-all-cars-from-the-road-over-pollution-fears-9195307.html
======
pouetpouet
As an emergency measure it's not a bad idea. But it just shows the
shortcomings of the transport policies. They have to think of smarter ways in
the future. Outright ban old gasoil cars without particulate filters,
congestion charge, selectively lowering the speed limit, better road design to
accomodate for bicycles...

------
dalek2point3
this is a dramatic title for an old policy.

[http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Road_space_rationing](http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Road_space_rationing)

------
higherpurpose
Good. Tesla, you know where to focus next.

